# Gained a few pounds



## bloatedbelly (Oct 10, 2006)

im guessing up at 330+ now was 314 early sept .. been enjoying being a glutton



http://photos.yahoo.com/fattenup9 

View attachment BTV JPEG O003.jpg


View attachment BTV JPEG O001.jpg


View attachment BTV JPEG O004.jpg


View attachment BTV JPEG O005.jpg


View attachment BTV JPEG O006.jpg


----------



## ciccia (Oct 10, 2006)

very yummy!! :eat2:


----------



## Blondeegrldd (Oct 10, 2006)

It was lovely to get off work and see some eye candy.


----------



## kitimer (Oct 10, 2006)

Hey, These are nice pics. You are very handsome. I wish i was your size:eat2:


----------



## Dark_Hart (Oct 11, 2006)

great pics

thanks for sharing


----------



## bloatedbelly (Oct 16, 2006)

went to docs office today weight 334 a gain of 20 pounds since early sept... going for at least 360


----------

